# heyyy.....razr question from a gnex guy



## vladimirhtg (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey y'all, little bit of an interesting question...

My old roomie has a razr. Hes about 400 miles away from me. I rooted his phone and did some cute things to it...cwm recovery and such...but nothing super exciting. He's still on the stock rom. He got it right when it came out. I installed an OTA update a ways back, but it wasn't the ICS one (I think it was the one right before). He's still on GB and he wants ICS real bad...but he can't install the update. He can download it but it won't install. Does anybody know why he can't install it? That's literally all the information I have, he's a long ways away and I won't see him for a few weeks. I'd like to at least have some sort of answer for him. I'm just making sure there isn't something I've missed. I did one OTA update and I'm not quite sure why another can't be done...


----------



## pyroelite (Sep 8, 2011)

Having root allows to too remove stock apps, be it bloatware or whatever. If he removed any of those, OTAs will fail. Or the downloaded file may have been corrupted...

Should use safestrap recovery, keeps non-safe side stock (for OTAs) & install custom rom on safe side (in case you bootloop.)

Might have to FXZ, root, OTA now...

ちムち3-工535


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

I just got my Maxx and have yet to tinker with it (also coming from GNex) ... but did you put stock recovery back? I don't think OTAs will install with anything else (or at least that's the case with GNex, again, I'm a Maxx no0b )

~~ Tapped from the 7th dimension~~


----------



## GoBears (Dec 11, 2011)

He can download Matts Utility for GB and run it. It will fastboot his phone back to GB then he should be able to take the OTA. Just make sure he downloads the correct utility. If he tries the current utility for ICS he will brick. He should be able to find everything he needs on droidrzr.com. Any questions feel free to ask.

GoBears and FU Apple


----------



## droid2drummer (Aug 24, 2011)

vladimirhtg said:


> Hey y'all, little bit of an interesting question...
> 
> My old roomie has a razr. Hes about 400 miles away from me. I rooted his phone and did some cute things to it...cwm recovery and such...but nothing super exciting. He's still on the stock rom. He got it right when it came out. I installed an OTA update a ways back, but it wasn't the ICS one (I think it was the one right before). He's still on GB and he wants ICS real bad...but he can't install the update. He can download it but it won't install. Does anybody know why he can't install it? That's literally all the information I have, he's a long ways away and I won't see him for a few weeks. I'd like to at least have some sort of answer for him. I'm just making sure there isn't something I've missed. I did one OTA update and I'm not quite sure why another can't be done...


OK.. root won't stop it... Its safe strap or custom recovery and or frozen apps or deleted bloat...Peace...

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vladimirhtg (Jan 12, 2012)

thanks for the responses guys. i'll see him in a few days and give a report. thanks again


----------



## vladimirhtg (Jan 12, 2012)

alright, got back with the roomie. turns out he took it into a vzw store lol aaaaand i think he mightve lost his root. not sure though, i still havent seen the phone for very long. the fact that he took it into vzw kinda shows exactly how much he understands. so who knows, i might have a little bit of work to do. the ota update doesn't install, that's for sure. downloads and gets a third of the way through the install and then quits. fair enough. thanks again for the input.


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

One question I have a friend that has a max. He gets a red ring (like a picture frame that blinks once) around the pages on facebook and some other pages/apps. This happen after he took the ics update is this normal

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

